# new to prong collar, a few questions



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

I never wanted to use a prong collar because of how they look like torture devices. Ive tried just about every other collar/harness and my 6month gsd still pulls wildly. I tried a flat collar, choke collar, e-collar, easy walk harness, the gentle leader, etc. She is so reactive to everything outside. I happened to come across a web site that changed my entire view on prong collars. Well, we ran out and bought one. I got a medium for my 55lb dog. I had to take several links out. I have it fitting pretty snug, but while walking her, it keeps rotating and I have to keep adjusting it. I dont want it pinching her trachea. Im afraid if I take another link out it will be tight enough to pinch her while getting it on her. She hates us putting collars/harnesses on in the first place. They say you should be able to fit 3 fingers under the collar than why is it rotating? Also, it worked wonders the first few times, but today she just started pulling and pulling hard. We did everything the trainers say to do to train with the collar (quick correction). Why would a dog pull on a prong collar? Could she be descensitized already? I loved the results, but want them to continue. They suggest hooking it to a collar incase a link comes undone. How can it come undone? Looks pretty sturdy.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

You should pay the money and get a trainer. A dog wouldn't pull on an ecollar or prong if done correctly. You aren't doing things correctly so all you are doing is what you didn't want to do in the first place, torturing the dog. Your message isn't clear to the dog so he's just confused and he's getting his neck pinched. 

And yes a prong that can twist around is way too loose.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you have it high on the neck, below the ears?
How are you walking with your dog?
If your dog is heeling on your left, and you have a 6' leash, put the handle in your right hand and hold the slack of the leash with your left, loosely so you can "pop" if you need to and to also keep the leash from getting tangled underfoot. The palms of your hand should face down, and see if this gives you more control. The "pop" should be a quick jerk to the side and not a constant tenseness or pull on the leash.

Are you giving the verbal command to heel when in this position?

Ideally you should find a good trainer to help you in person. A trainer can evaluate what else is going on with your dog, plus remember it is still a pup it's not going to be a calm mellow walk with a pup. I'd practice heeling for 10 min 2x a day.


----------



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, already had a trainer working with her on the choker and e-collar. All my dog did was fight it. She did so perfect with the pinch the first few times. I was amazed. Yes it was up high on neck behind the ears and my left hand to pop the leash was about 10 inches from her collar. She just didnt respond to it much today. It worked perfect before. I think my husband keeps slight tension but he insists he isnt. I keep telling him anyway. Maybe I should get the herm sprenger.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Find a trainer that uses a prong and also uses positive reinforcement, you don't want to be using a prong forever.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

You should find another more knowledgeable trainer. It's not the equipment, it's the training. You can't just keep upgrading and changing equipment in hopes of finding something that works.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd say splurge on the HS, because I know they're a quality product and will last forever - my stainless HS is around 20 years old and looks brand new. Good blunted tips on the prongs too, not like other crappy ones.

I've never had a problem with them coming undone, but because of the way they're made (links that aren't physically connected to each other) I've always thought it best not to tempt fate, and have a back-up collar on too. I like using an oversized choke chain because it won't interfere with the prong, it's just for security.

As to the trouble you're having with your pup still pulling, some dogs will keep pulling through the prong if they're intent enough. I think you'd need to go back to the trainer and see where you're going wrong - although I think you might be right about your DH and the constant tension. Good luck!


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*I have a similar problem but perhaps to a bit lesser degree*

So, I feel for you.

It's very frustrating to have a dog pull and equally frustrating to have to correct the dog so often that neither of you are having any fun on the walks.

At least, in my case I know the drive that's tempting the dog to pull, he just loves to sniff the spots where other dogs pee along the route of our walk. He's identified mailboxes and street signs as the most visited "pee-emporiums" and gravitates towards them during the walks.

If I use a short six ft. leash he's a real pain and I have to walk in the middle of the road to keep him away from the scents. At a minimum I have to walk him with me near the curb and him nearer the center of the road and away from the scents.

But I also use a long-line (military calls them a 360) and sometimes allow him to scent all he likes, taking him back to close heel when an auto comes or when we're crossing a busy street. He does well on those walks and even comes to close heel pretty well. But then, he know he'll be able to go back to scenting in a minute or two once the cars are gone.

I've thought of giving up the long-line entirely. But that would mean going back to both of us not enjoying any aspect of the walk...unless someone else has an idea.

Oh, we don't use prong collars or e-collars; just choke collar.

LF


----------



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

Called Leeburg to order a HS. They suggested a 2.5mm prong small collar. I also ordered the dominant dog collar for backup. Also got the prong collar leash. Ill get it tuesday. Cant wait because she pulls like a sled dog without one.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a petco brand prong and an hs. They both work exactly the same. Chances are your frustrated and the dog knows it, and it's creating tension during the walk. The pup could be under exercised as well which will create an even bigger monster on walks. When Anna was learning (on her prong) she had good days and bad days, it's important that no matter what happens you stay consistent and keep trying.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

If the dog doesn't like collars being put on then a 2.25mm prong could be too harsh for a correction. I'd also suggest a second opinion from a different trainer.


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

did tons of research before using the prong collar and i used it today for the first time.. kept it up high on the neck, light tug when correcting, but it kept falling down to where his normal collar would sit and i kept having to adjust it. how tight (without him trying to pull) is too tight? 

also, he walked SO much better today than any other times we've tried to walk him, so we're going to continue to use it for a while until he fully gets it.. but once in a while he'll get too excited sometimes when he's in a heel position and he'll try to RUN forward.. the prong collar tightens on him and he'll semi-yelp because he decided to try to dart ahead of me.. but he'll turn around into a more comfortable distance and he'll sit down or start walking next to me again. is this something he's just going to have to understand in time and should i just shrug off his yelping?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes shrug off his yelping. He isn't stupid. He'll learn that he just can't run ahead whenever he wants. If the prong is falling then it honestly can't be very tight....


----------



## sabledog3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Why do you want to use a tool that is obviously hurting your dog? I'm not sure about you, but my dog it's my friend and I don't want to intentionally hurt him.

I too have a young, energetic dog that it's learning to walk nicely on a leash. I tire him out awhile before I practice heeling or loose leash walking. We run around the back yard, go hiking on a long line, do tricks, etc, before we walk. 

I use a front clip harness in distracting areas (check out the lupine no pull harness) a front clip harness can help you get more control with out hurting your dog and making him yelp. I try to always remember that training should be fun, fair, and firm.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Kakarot, I think your dog will self-correct shortly. You just started working with the collar. Lots of youtube videos on using a prong collar. 

OP, I too think you should meet with a different trainer. Something else is up. Seems like your pup needs some training to understand the heel and to build a better relationship with you. It is important that the pup knows what it is you want before you slap all these collars on her. You may not like this, but reading about a 6 month old that has gone through all these collars and techniques, I'm thinking that you have some remedial work to do. The relationship is likely damaged with her and you are going to have to repair that damage. A good trainer will be worth a ton (and that is coming from my painful experience). Finding a trainer that works with prong collars can take some time. Check with people, breeders, and dog clubs even police about trainers that work with protection breeds.

Don't give up but I do think something else is up.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Prongs are great tools. A flat collar or a leash can be a potential hazard too in the hands of the wrong person.

I stopped using the prong a while ago because ty listens to heal now and there is no need for it. The whole point of training tools is to use them until you reach your desired behavior then you can hang them up. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Prongs are great tools. A flat collar or a leash can be a potential hazard too in the hands of the wrong person.


Before I used a prong and had Eko on a flat collar, he pulled so hard trying to get another dog that he pulled me to my knees and the flat collar choked him so much he had to go to the vet.


----------

